# Time for another dd worried about giving gm another chance



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I would really give the cruze or Equinox Diesel a chance BUT..... if you really want a fun car and with just an APR 87 tune ....get a 2015 or higher golf TSI gas ,,, it's truly a drivers car hands down no matter what others will say and you ca get one for cheap !


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

While i understand the keeping payments cheap thing. I can't understand paying on a car for 8 years.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

If I buy a used one I'm putting 50% down and fast tracking it.


----------

